# Found ethanol free fuel in Havelock, NC



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

ETHANOL FREE FUEL FOUND IN HAVELOCK!!
Picked up a new client this week which is a gas station/convenience store wanting to put in a fried chicken operation. While visiting the place today I realized they have two mid-grade ethanol free fuel pumps. Owners says typically the cost of his ethanol free fuel is 60 cents above regular E-10. Address is 807 E. Main Street Havelock. It is called Super Express Way and is diagonally across Hwy 70 from Crabby Patty's(just past) when coming from Morehead on 70. Corner of Forest Hill Dr. and 70


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

click on the link to all the Pure gas available in NC.


http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=NC


----------

